# which mobile phone and provider



## john martin (8 Nov 2011)

I have a pay as you go 086 O2 mobile and use it for work. I seem to go very quickly through the credit. I want to get an I-phone and a bill pay method. What is the best deal? I don't know much about these things!


----------



## horusd (8 Nov 2011)

Check out callcosts.ie. I got a reasonable deal from E mobile with a Nokia smartphone. I use the phone rarely, so I plumped for the 18 month contract, 100 mins 100 txts for €14 a month. Phone cost 130 ish. Very happy.


----------



## pudds (8 Nov 2011)

*Tesco Bill Pay Recently Launched*

Have a read through this post over on boards.ie. I'm a pay as you go customer myself but tesco seems to have great rates from the few posts I've read.

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056412943


----------



## AlbacoreA (9 Nov 2011)

john martin said:


> I have a pay as you go 086 O2 mobile and use it for work. I seem to go very quickly through the credit. I want to get an I-phone and a bill pay method. What is the best deal? I don't know much about these things!




Rather than just blindly rushing into a contract did you analyse your bill to see the break down of your calls. That should dictate which plan is best for you.


----------

